

I'm a technical founder looking for a non-technical co-founder. - srfi287

Is there a better way to find each other?<p>I have a working product and need someone to help with customer acquisition and raising funding.<p>To discuss further, please email srfi287@gmail.com
======
megamark16
What's your product? What's the industry? Where are you located? Does your
cofounder need to live/move close to you?

~~~
phlux
Yeah - you should provide more info here rather than just getting blind
emails.

People need more info to gauge their interest in wanting to email you.

~~~
srfi287
thanks, will re-do this

